

Integrates the iOS Facebook SDK for React Native Apps - caxtine
https://github.com/facebook/react-native-fbsdk

======
cphackm
Hey everyone, I'm Chris Hackmann, the developer behind this first version of
the React Native FBSDK. If anyone has questions about the SDK, let me know and
I'll do my best to answer them!

~~~
abritinthebay
Seems great Chris! However some examples in the Readme would be nice ;)

~~~
cphackm
Thanks! There are readme files in the folders for the three packages in which
you can find examples.

~~~
abritinthebay
Ah, that works. Would be nice to flesh out the initial readme a bit more
though.

Open to PRs for that?

~~~
cphackm
I'll go ahead and move the usage examples to the top level readme so they're
easier to see.

